# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга доходов и расходов

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! Ситуация такая: Предприятие на УСНО (доходы минус расходы), за первый, второй, третий квартал авансовые платежи не перечисляла, т.к. не было налоговой базы - расходы превышали доходы, в четвертом квартале появилась налоговая база, но сумма налога в четвертом квартале не равна сумме, которую я рассчитала исходя по итогам налогового периода. Подскажите как правильно рассчитать налог?

----------


## Drogus

посчитайте 1% от всего дохода отраженного в книге ДиР если он больше суммы (доходы - расходы) * 15% то платить нужно 1% от дохода.

----------


## мамап

При применении УСН Дох - расходы оценка стоимости МПЗ возможна только методом Фифо.
1 кв у нас велся  в 1с 7,7- учет мпз по средней стоимости
со 2-го квартала перешли на 1с8 - здесь только фифо
КАК можно  исправить метод фифо на  метод списания по средней 1с8? Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## руина

> Доброго времени суток! Ситуация такая: Предприятие на УСНО (доходы минус расходы), за первый, второй, третий квартал авансовые платежи не перечисляла, т.к. не было налоговой базы - расходы превышали доходы, в четвертом квартале появилась налоговая база, но сумма налога в четвертом квартале не равна сумме, которую я рассчитала исходя по итогам налогового периода. Подскажите как правильно рассчитать налог?


Использование ФИФО при УСН 15% обусловлено требованиям к формированию Книги учета доходов и расходов - расходы на товары принимаются к учету после поступления товара, оплаты поставщику, реализации и оплаты покупателем (последние два условия пользователь может выбирать, но выполнение всех четырех у налоговой вопросов не вызывает). Сумма расхода по приобретенным товарам таким образом определяется себестоимостью партии товара, а списание партий можно обеспечить только по ФИФО. При списании партии товара по средней себестоимость товара не будет соответствовать расходам на его приобретение, что в свою очередь повлечет искажение расходной части книги.

----------


## Fltr

> ЗдравствуйтеПодскажите.Пр  дприниматель открыл ИП на УСНО в начале года,а книгу доходов и расходов не зарегистрировал в налоговой.Можно ли зарегистрировать ее сейчас?Как это сделать?Есть ли санкции за несвоевременность?


https://www.nalog.ru/rn59/news/tax_doc_news/4469243/

----------


## antogani

Ну, санкции за несвоевременность всегда были. Только их не всегда применяли.

----------

